# Backpack carrier



## trailbrat (Sep 29, 2018)

I am becoming a new hedgie owner with my new friend living in my classroom during the week. I plan to bring her home for the weekend. Right now I try to bike commute as often as possible (my bike commute days will decrease as ice and chance of snow on road increases with winter).

I found the following backpack. I am thinking I could wear this against my chest and under a coat of the weather is cool. Does anyone have any suggestions/confirmation on this idea?

Thanks!
https://www.exoticnutrition.com/Products/Pet-Backpack-with-Window__88877.aspx


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

How long is your commute? If it's not far perhaps it could work but tbh, taking a hedgehog back and forth twice a week probably will be very stressful for her. Plus since they are nocturnal, she'll just be sleeping all day anyways. When will you bond with her if she is only coming home at the weekends? It's is recommended to bond every evening for a minimum of 30 mins so they become more social and less frightened. 

My boy gets vey motion sickness in his travel bag, walking and even in a taxi. I imagine a bicycle would be very bumpy. I only really take him outside to go the vets. I always get a taxi so he is not outside in the cooler temps for too long. this is very important in winter and I wouldn't recommend cycling to school with your hedgehog in winter.

If it was me, I'd just let her settle in your house (in her enclosure) whilst you go to school and spend the evening with her when you return, since she'll be sleeping during the day anyways.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

If you are biking, I would use a solid case. The reason being is that if you're ever in an accident, your hedgehog would be better protected. A minor accident for a human could end up being devastating for a hedgehog. Plus, if you're ever in an accident that leaves you unable to talk, the first responders might miss that there is a live animal in the soft carrier. If you use a solid carrier, they're more likely to recognize it as an animal carrier and to ensure that your hedgehog is taken care as well.


----------

